# Label crisis



## Spicey477 (Dec 7, 2013)

Well, I knew it was going to be a process of "Extreme Makeover" proportions when I signed up to do a craft fair with a week's notice. I am selling body scrubs and I have a 4oz pet jar. Got my printer tonight had everything all set up and...my labels are too tall by a 1/4 to a 1/2 inch!  So...do I scrap the labels and put my ingredient info on a little card to put in their bag or do I do the too-tall label because it sort of looks tragically sealed (like a bottle of salad dressing)?  Le sigh...


----------



## hellogorgeous (Dec 7, 2013)

Can you just print more at a different size? Or cut down the ones you have?


----------



## Spicey477 (Dec 7, 2013)

I could cut them but I thought they may look pretty bad because I don't have a lot of room to work with, around 1.5 inches total. Thank you for the idea I may do that...


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 7, 2013)

It looks like you have plenty of room to cut down the label to fit your jar. Even if you print new you will still have to cut the label to fit. In my opinion I would not sell them if they are not cut down to fit, sorry but it makes it look amaturish if you leave it without cutting it down. Your label looks very nice and will look just as nice if trimmed, unless you have info that is not in the boxes that show in the pic


----------



## Spicey477 (Dec 7, 2013)

Thanks I agree! I'm just figuring out how to adjust my template to squeeze it all in. I obviously measured wrong, I think I measured including the cap.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Dec 7, 2013)

Aside from the main text in the fore, it seems your "blurb" bits have a lot of space between each line - when you're looking at taking out a bit of space, there is room there to work with.  If it's not enough, then maybe also do a general resize down a bit to make up the difference.


----------



## yadonm (Dec 7, 2013)

If you have a paper cutter like the kind that's used in scrap booking you can get a nice even cut and it's very quick.


----------



## Spicey477 (Dec 7, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your help! I ended up adjusting all of my templates to be much smaller and then once printed, cut the excess off the bottom with a paper cutter. They really turned out great...font is a bit small but I had to fit it all. Didn't go to bed until 4...yeesh! Long day but a good day! Thanks again!


----------



## Spicey477 (Dec 7, 2013)

Here is the new and improved label.


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 7, 2013)

Much much better. Good luck at your Craft Fair


----------



## kikajess (Dec 7, 2013)

The jars look great. Nice save! Good luck with your show!!!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Dec 8, 2013)

Was worth the effort, looking at the results.  Good work, and good luck


----------



## Soapy J (Dec 8, 2013)

Modifications look great. Best of luck.


----------



## Spicey477 (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks all, not the right thread for it but the show was great! It was my first show and I sold 22 jars, not bad for being at the end of a dead end hallway next to the bathrooms!   There were 2 scrub tables in the main room (back to back...ouch!) And 2 CP tables almost next to eachother in the hall (bad planning). I was super happy for my first foray AND especially after my label disaster! Thanks again for the help and well wishes!


----------

